# Lost AT Paddle on Upper Rustic POUDRE



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

bump...


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

bummer dude. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks man!


----------

